# How do I get P60 - self employed



## rebekah (21 Nov 2012)

Hi

I'm sorry in advance if this is a silly question but...I need to get my p60 for a FIS application. 

I was last employed in 2008 (and I have my p60 for this year), then was a stay at home mother for a year. I then went on the dole as I was back looking for work. I started my own business in 2010 on the back to work enterprise allowance scheme, this has now ended and I'm not turning a profit so need a supplementary allowance (husband is working and his wages are below threshold).

I've no idea where to get this or if I need it if I'm officially self employed. I've been on hold to my local tax office for last 12 minutes so figure I may be quicker asking here!

Thanks in advance for any help

Becky


----------



## Time (21 Nov 2012)

You need a notice of assessment. You get this by filing form 11 i.e. a tax return with the tax office.


----------



## rebekah (21 Nov 2012)

Thanks Time, 

I hadn't realised they were the same thing, I got my notice of assessment this morning


----------

